# BamNeko's Zoo



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

YES! It is a zoo so many people have labeled my living in a zoo!

I will put daily updates of my fur babies if you all want.

Dogs: 3
Guinea Pigs: 2
Fish: 2(4 if I include the one my twin sister and brother have)
Birds: 4
Horses: 2

Meet our 2 mini ponies(Great Danes)
*Cassie* is our 1 year old Great Dane, we got her almost 2 weeks ago! She is a handful for us and loves to jump on people. She is very skinny and needs her nails to be trimmed. We label her as a rescue as she was just in someone's back yard pinned up forced to sleep in the cold weather.
*Chloe* is our 5 year old Great Dane, we got her about a year after our Greyhound was put down. When she got scolded she ended up wetting the spot she was at(luckily she doesn't anymore). She was a free roamer at her old house and would chase the neighbor horses. So far she has killed one of my Grandpa's chickens(and we still joke about it to this day)
Cassie is Black and taller then Chloe. Chloe is a merel color Great Dane and is registered, sadly she cannot be shown because her color restricts her from being shown.









*Cody* is our 5 year old Yellow Lab mix. We had him since he was a puppy and he was the best thing ever, sadly once he joined the family I found out I am allergic to dog dander and was diagnosed with Asthma that year. I love him to bits♥ He is a ball of fatty fatness and has lose skin he still needs to grow into.









Meet my 2 babies♥
*Ruffles and Ramsey* I got them 3 days after my hamster died from wet tail(R.I.P Nelly) I love my boys to death and sadly I have an allergic reaction to them so I don't handle them very much(I break out in a rash and can get hives depending on where they lick my arm at). They are going to be 4 years old this July(Idk when they were born so the day I got them is their unofficial birthday). Ramsey is a Silkie and Ruffles is a Purvian. Both get their fur and nails done after every bath. No it's not fun taking care of a long hair piggy because I have to deal with matting in the fur >_< Ruffles had a HUGE mat the day I got him we had to cut off a lot of his fur.
Ramsey is white Ruffles is black









You already met the fish 

Meet the jerks
*Sydney* we got Sydney when my aunt was still alive. She was excited when she got to pick him up from the seller(they apparently were selling the bird with the cage way to read the ad mom). He knows how to say 'Cody, Pretty Bird, Step Up, Come(x3), Come here, Spongebob Square Pants, Butthead(says my older sister).
*Mozzie* belonged to my aunt but she passed away I think a few months after owning him. He is SUPER mean is will charge for no reason(I booped his head gently and he charged for my hand yeah thats payback). He can't say many words so it's cute when he tries. He is very attached to Sydney so whenever Sydney is MIA Mozzie will start screeching trying to find his friend.
I'll leave you to guess who is who, it is VERY obvious 
THESE ARE QUAKER PARROTS









Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dumb
(my twin calls them these and they are her birds)
*Kiwi* he is going to be 1 years old April 4th(the day my Grandma passed away as well) he is such a character at times. He can't say much but has his moments when he wants to be nippy and when he wants cuddles.
He is a Green Cheek Turquoise Conure









*Gabby* was my aunts bird. Originally cage mates with Mozzie. He is very rude has his moments when he bites. I can't say much about this bird because he's a butt 
Gabby is a Peach Faced Lovebird









My big cuddle bugs♥
*Cache* is an 11 year old Quarter Horse Gelding. Born out of Champion Barrel racers, he is a sack of laziness and is very green(meaning he can't be ridden). I love this boy to bits and he loves me. I always get hugs when I visit him. He stands when being groomed but does try to sneak out of his paddock if I leave the gate open or when I'm taking his friend out.
*CJ* is an Appendix Quarter Horse(Quarter Horse mixed with Thoroughbred) due to an injury hes sustained in his jumping career at a college he cannot be ridden and is apparently always in pain. He is very head shy(meaning he doesn't like his head being touched). He doesn't really like being moved a lot he is just a vacuum pretty much. He has his moments when he wants hugs but other then that he is very submissive to Cache as, out of the two of them Cache is the head honcho.
Cache is Grullo and CJ is Chestnut









You are welcome to ask any questions about my pets and I will give an honest answer. The plates with my horses was Rice from the night before. They boys had an awesome Christmas day breakfast filled with rice and potato skins.

Small videos

Me rubbing my hands together Ramsey reacting.

Coaxing Gabby from under his shelf

Happy Horses
CACHE FELL IN THIS VIDEO HE IS PERFECTLY FINE! Watch in HD so it isn't blurry.​


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

Happy healthy looking animals. I love your birds. I wish I could get more but my parakeet Jazmine is already handful. Your guinea pigs are cute I'm glad you can give them a good home were most would give them away.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Johnny579 said:


> Happy healthy looking animals. I love your birds. I wish I could get more but my parakeet Jazmine is already handful. Your guinea pigs are cute I'm glad you can give them a good home were most would give them away.



Their owner was giving them away XD we got them for $40 with a messy cage. Omg both had lice, matting like no tomorrow and when they got their first bath sooo much dirt came off their bodies x.x


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Cody was missing Cassie Monday as she has to go to the vet and get fixed. It was hard to keep him from whining a lot.

Fixing

Put that foot up!
Mozzie wants to step up.

Fixing​


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow you've got quite a mix of animals going on there. Lucky you! :thumbsup:


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah, I get asked how I can take care of 2 horses but not be able to take care of anything else, and it's because my aunt takes care of them. She buys them food and hay. I go down groom them and cuddle with them plus I do rarely see them as I work on the days my parents go down to my grandpa's house.

Here are my missing pictures


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

I want you all to meet Nelly.

She was my hamster a few years ago. She lived for a year and a few months before contracting wet tail. She had a lot of drama wrapped up around her as I was seeking to gain help for her. Sadly she passed away later the night I took this picture. It was really hard for me to get over her death as it was almost a year after my Greyhound was put down.

Nelly's death was most likely caused by all the stress she went through with cage changes trying to meet the demanding needs of a hamster forum community. I am greatly disappointing in that community as they kept attacking me by the consistent asking of taking a hamster to the vet to get her treated. When I know it is very hard and nearly impossible to treat wet tail. My twin sister had a hamster and we kept her alive for a week(wet tail the hamster has 24-48 hours left from my experience).










Nelly with my Greyhound Charlie
RIP both of you♥


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

That wet tail is untreatable is factually _*untrue*_! I have been keeping hamster for almost _15 years_ (in june) and have cured several cases of wet tail! 
Wet tail is actually like heavy diarrhea caused by a number of bacteria and is highly treatable if you get to a vet *quick* for antibiotics and diarrhea medicine and keep your hamster hydrated!! Wet tail depletes the body of water as all diarrhea does! Stress is a trigger for sure but the fact that you blame others as to why your hamster died is just really unethical as the hamster was in your care and should have been taken to the vet at first sign of wet tail!

Link to some real info: http://www.hamstercentral.com/wiki/Wet_Tail_-_Proliferative_Ileitis


I am sorry if I sound harsh, but I just can not sit idly by when people spread the wrong info in fields I have tons of experiance in. 

I am really sorry for your loss!


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

^ true. I had a teddy bear hamster that came to me with wettail. I took him to the vet and got him on antibiotics, and he survived until my house caught fire. He didn't make it due to smoke inhalation. RIP little petty.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah, if one is willing to get the animal to a vet the first 24 hours of the illness much is won! I have treated several cases, and while it is a horrible crippling decease it *is highly treatable* with antibiotics! 

So sorry to hear about your hammie Rubbie, fires are horrible!


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

My parents see no point in taking a hamster to the vet as they are just about $5(I'm off on price I bet). As for my 2 guinea pigs, they do need a yearly checkup(I think a 6 month check up) but I cannot give them that perfect life where they go to the vet every 6 months. They go to the vet when I see signs of URI which they had earlier last year and weren't to keen on being force fed medication.

I know for a fact whenever I get out of the house with fingers crossed of a better job things will be different for my pets for sure.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

After a rough morning and spending 5 minutes sitting with my 2 babies I felt a lot better ♥ I am super blessed to have such caring creatures in my life. Unfortunately I am also cursed to be allergic to them as well but not deathly allergic.

Ruffles was very tedious and didn't want to be held it could be because 2 days ago the boys had a small disagreement over the hay feeder and he had his 5 minutes of cuddles that day(Ramsey was VERY nippy after)

It was Ramsey's turn for cuddles and I appreciated spending time with my shy boy. He still hasn't fully opened up to me like Ruffles has but has started accepting kisses on his head ♥




























Ramsey has blue eyes even if he doesn't look like it. He is my special boy as I do not hold him very often because he is skittsh compared to Ruffles who will go to the side of the cage and want to be petted.

The boys live in a 5x2 cage the perfect size for 2 boar piggies. But every other week their cage becomes a 4x2 because mom(me) bought the wrong size fleece for them from Joann Fabric​


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

They are adorable.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks Rubbie, and to kill any confusion o.o my parents helped me get started with my guinea pig cage. The cage they came in was really tiny and took me almost 2 hours to scrub it clean.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

;-)Honey, that's over and done with. No hard feelings??


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

I was just putting that out there n.n and its fine I have my new bowls set up can't wait for you guys to see them.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Here's a horse update.
I've not seen my babies since New Years Eve and I am excited for Spring to be in full swing so I can remove their fluffy winter coat.

Back end of their paddock(closer to my aunts house) it's littered because my aunt feeds them left over veggies and doesn't really take care of the trash(now I do go into the paddock and pick up the trash)










Summer time picture 
Of course CJ is eating food... he's always eating -.-










My baby boy♥










'Excuse me, Human's Mom please go to the garden so I may follow in and eat those yummy looking carrots'










Just after their run when we hosed them down(video of them goofing off is on the first post)










Can see all the dirt on Cache's lip from when he fell XD










Anyone curious of what's on the other side of the fence...

MORE HORSES! I don't know the name of them! The black is really feisty and doesn't want to be touched. The paint mare(black and white) is super sweet and the Palomino is just curious XD










-----Page Break-----

That awful snow storm that rolled in earlier this March. Chloe and Cassie loved it though.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

--


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Today I found out I am also allergic to my babies ;(
It's just saliva wise though.
Also happy 22nd birthday to BamNeko(April 6 I still got 2 hours left)



















Kinda obvious to see CJ still has is fluffy winter coat


















Taken after CJ reared up at me


----------

